# land Of Leather suite falling apart



## gailey (10 Nov 2009)

I bought a 3 piece suite from Land Of Leather with the buy now pay later scheme which is with Creation Finance. I bought the suite in november 2008 and by december the seams were ripping and falling apart. I rang land of leather and was promised a replacement suite which I ordered.They accepted that the suite was faulty. 

 In january the company went into administration and I never received the replacement. I sent a lot of emails to delloite and just received acknowledgements. Now Creation finance are looking for payment. I have cancelled the direct debits and wrote to creation telling them that as soon as i receive the replacement suite I will reinstate the direct debit and I have sent them copies of all email correspondence. They are not accepting these and demanding payment. I do not wish to keep or pay for the suite. Does anyone know if I have any rights. As of now I have paid just one installment. I bought the suite online originally. Anyone any advice. Please help


----------



## jhegarty (10 Nov 2009)

I don't think you have rights here.  You still owe the finance company the money.


----------



## gailey (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks for reply jhegarty. Land of leather organised the finance company. Can I ask the finance company to collect the goods instead of paying for them. My credit record doesnt bother me. When I spoke to creation back in february they said that the suite would have to be replaced as it was still under guarantee. If you seen the state of this suite you wouldnt pay for it either. I bought another suite of furniture for another room from another store two years ago and it is still perfect.


----------



## Padraigb (10 Nov 2009)

It looks to me as if you are treating two separate contracts as being one.

1. Land of Leather sold you a suite that is faulty, and you have a legitimate claim which, unfortunately, you cannot enforce. 
2. The finance company lent you money which you actually received, and they have an enforceable contract with you.


----------



## mcaul (11 Nov 2009)

afaik land of leather went into administration but not liquidation = this may be of help
[broken link removed]


----------



## gailey (12 Nov 2009)

Apparantly I do have rights. I spoke today to someone at the consumers rights agency and was told that as the suite is less than a year old I am still covered with the manufacturer under the guarantee. They even got a number for me to ring ( Deloitte ) the administrators and if I have proof that land of leather have accepted that the suite is faulty then this also carries some weight with the loan company. I have to look into it more but he said that I may be able to pay a part of the loan.i.e one third. depending on the contract that was signed. He recommended that if I do not receive a replacement then I should go to the citizens advice bureau to look for legal aid. Creation were associated with Land of Leather so must also stand by the goods. I did not seperately look for a loan to pay for the goods. I will be looking into this more but I know one thing is for sure I will not be paying full price for this suite. I could not give it away if I tried.


----------



## 5Times (9 Dec 2009)

Hi, 

I took out 5 year insurance on a 3 - 2 - 1 suit, I have had it about two years and the back of the three seater has broken. Does anyone know who to contact as land of leather have long gone now. 

Thanks!


----------



## mathepac (9 Dec 2009)

5Times said:


> ...
> I took out 5 year insurance ...


The insurance company named in the insurance documents.


----------

